# Sig Sauer SP2022 HD Detailed Review



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I did a review of my Sig Sauer Sig Pro SP2022 on youtube and wanted to share:


Hopefully I can help a few of you guys who are deciding among this pistol or more info for you who own one.

Also upgraded to a stainless steel guide rod:

Let me know if you guys have any questions and hope I help a few of you guys


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

The link don't work. Check it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Link is not working, but the SP2022 is an excellent pistol....JJ


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

What made you chose the 2022 over its counterparts the 226 or 229? Was preference for polymer over steel?


----------



## pfran42 (Jul 8, 2012)

LefteeTris said:


> What made you chose the 2022 over its counterparts the 226 or 229? Was preference for polymer over steel?


I'm going to bet price.


----------

